# 2 rods 2 pompanos



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

actually three.... almost landeda 3rd one...it broke me off ...another 10 feet and it would've join the other two.. took off with my entire rig ...Lots of fleas. used the bigger ones in a #1 circle hook....could barely see the hook, fleas were huge..... lots of fun :clap

.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal. I've been itching to do some surf fishing, good to hear the pomps are showing up.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

yes indeed. Pompano and sand fleas areout there. raked once and had like 30 huge fleas and like 100 small and in between........thinkining storing some for the fall run next time i go. I heard they don't hold well frozen..Im thiking air tight ziplock bags this timethough.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for the report, i haven't heard much about the pomps lately and i've been dying to get out and try to get a few for dinner....did you catch them onpensacola bch or perdido?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Navarre...the ladies were there as well....lots of bait.....caught some yellow tails?....looks like a small jack...horse eye maybe? can anyone tell me? the were thick also.... huge schools ..tossed a big chunk of a bloody lady on a carolina rign.3 circle hook....expecting a red or a big Jack..but nada.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Hardtails? Baby jack crevalle?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

it looked like a baby jack...yeah. But, if a horse eye-jack is alsoknown hardtail then it was a a baby jack. they were everywhere.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I think i'll head out friday morning and give it a shot, thanks for the post to actually get me off my ass and on the beach


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the report..and for the fleas: On the Chevy Florida Fishing Report, I heard one of the guys on there talking about how you can "blanch" or dip the fleas in hot water for a few seconds before you freeze themand it makes them keep longer. I have never done it...does anyone else on here do this??


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I've done it. It does work. You can also salt your shrimp the night before and it makes them a lot tougher. I have to hit the beach soon!

Chris


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report, I have been going down to the beach in Destin lately and havent got a thing, thought I had missed the Pompano this year. How far out was your bait? Will have to head down Saturday. Again, thanks...


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Sailor. I use a 12' and a 14' . 3oz sinkers will get you out farwith anormal average swing....I tried to get it behind the second braker....close to a dropoff ....

Tried again friday moring..man it was windy as hell...fleas still there though, water was murky and all churned up from the strong winds out of the east...friend caught a small Red that was it

But check this out....last night we went far east to Destin ....took the boat this time and anchored by the bridge...we slayed the bull Reds big time....biggest was 44" on large pin fish....we had a great time, water was flat out there..wind picked up for moments but it wasn't that bad.tide was coming in strong...got back home aorund 1am. Had a great time :clap


----------

